# MKV Jetta "Budget" SQ Build



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey all, after reading through everyone else's build logs I have decided that it is time for one of my own. So here goes!

*Goals:*

Since I am fairly new to SQ builds, I decided to lean into this a bit slowly. This is the reason for the "budget" title. I am hoping to achieve accurate and pleasing sound without sacrificing the drivability of the car. This is my daily driver for school/work, therefore drivability comes before audio/performance.

*The Car:*

The car nearly stock 2007 VW Jetta Wolfsburg. (I don't know if that last bit counts for anything, but what the hell right?) Only mod outside of the audio system have been a short throw for the 5-speed since the stock shifter is horrid. (This should change shortly as well, but more on that later.)

*Equipment:*

Source:
Pioneer DEH-80PRS

Amps:
Image Dynamics i5800 (modded)
Image Dynamics i2300

Drivers:
HAT L1 Pro Tweeters
HAT L4 Mids
HAT L6 Mid-Bass
Alpine SWR-843D Sub

I still need to pick up the L6's and the i2300, but that will come as the build progresses. The 5800 will power the L1's, the L4's, and the Type-R, while the 2300 will power the L6's. The system will be in full active, with the Pioneer doing the processing work. I will use the 5th channel crossover in the 5800 to bandpass the sub, and the 2300 will high pass the L6's. Hopefully this will save me from having to move to a P99, but that may end up getting done. I will just have to wait and see how it sounds.

Pictures as the car sits now:


















The 5800 is currently concealed below the rear deck, along with the power distribution and passive x-overs for the current speakers.









The current tweeter placement. Poor aiming and location. I will also ditch the micro-suede idea and find some factory pillar fabric to wrap the pillars/pods in.









Oh yeah, I di-noc'd all the stupid silver trim pieces. 

The plan for driver placement is to move the tweeter from its existing location in the pillar back into the sail panels. I will have to fire them on axis because of the angle of the doors/pillars. (I know, too bad huh?  ) The L4's will be built into the pillars/dash, and use the gap between the dash cover and unibody brace to vent to the sub-dash. I was hoping to keeping the L6's in the factory location, but I am realizing that this will most likely not be possible. I will either end up moving them to the kicks or the front of the doors, but I don't know which yet.

The amps will move into a false floor in the trunk, in front of the spare tire well. The sub will move to a fiberglass enclosure behind the driver's side rear tire. This will allow the retention of the spare, as well as allow me the space to house 2 amps and a the sub in a ported enclosure.

Any ideas or suggestions? Comments? Ridicule?


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Although the factory midbass location is not ideal, if you keep the passband for the L6's low enough you should not have any issues keeping them at the rear of the door. I would get your Sails/Apillars built, then do some listening and potential tweaking. With L4's you can easily play them down to 175Hz or lower which will keep all the perceived directionality in front of you. The key to getting it right this time or the next is performing subtle changes and learning what effects those changes have. If you completely rearrange the front end, you may not be able to pick up what small differences were actually made...it will just have a completely different sound.

So far, it looks great..keep up the great work and keep the progression photos coming!!


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice choice of speakers, I'll be watching this thread


----------



## John Reid (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey; MKV here as well, but a Sportwagen.

Another option is to redo the A-pillar tweeter mount so that it fires _correctly_, and put the L4s in the kicks, as I have them:










Buying spare A-pillars is not so expensive (I think @ $50/each); I put a set aside if I ever need to go back to stock.

I currently have L8 SEs in the doors stock location, if you can believe it, but I also went nuts on fabbing a sturdy mount for them using fiberglass, lead shot, etc. 

I had them under the seats in "enclosures" for a while, but have gone back to the doors, since I could never get them to sound as good in that location as they did in the doors, even if mounting them to the floor of the car did help with making tactile cues disappear. But there just wasn't enough airspace, and most of the HAT drivers just LOVE that airspace.

As Complacent One said, with some proper tuning, all my midbass sounds properly placed, and the sound stage is great. Yeah, putting a speaker at your hip is FAR from an ideal placement, but from my experience working on this car, putting anything above a 4" in the kicks is a no-go *unless* you build them out quite a bit, and the footwells of the MKV are already pretty cramped. 

Again, you have to take into account how much air even the little L4 needs to really work the way it should. My wife gives my kicks enough abuse as it is, and I have my kicks following the stock profile as close as it can get.

I've been tossing the idea of placing my L4 SEs in the dash/A-pillar area as well, but I just don't think they'll get enough air to really sing like they should without doing surgery on the dash, and my current placement sounds pretty damn good... But it could be better . I just don't think i'm willing to buy a new dash so that I can cut it up.

I lost may build images due to a hard drive dying, but here's a build log I have on VW Vortex currently:

VWVortex.com - John Reid's JSW audio system build

I also frequent the HAT forums, even if they've been a bit slow recently.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

John Reid said:


> Hey; MKV here as well, but a Sportwagen.
> 
> Another option is to redo the A-pillar tweeter mount so that it fires _correctly_, and put the L4s in the kicks, as I have them:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info John, and the link as well. I am going to try the factory location for the L6's (would love a set of L8's, but I think the 6's will be fine), and see what I can get out of them with the proper tuning. The A-pillars are going to get re-profiled to blend with the new dash pods that are going to house the L4's, and then get re-wrapped in factory fabric to help them blend back in. *Where did you get the fabric for the pillars? VW?*

If I open up the bottom of the pillars, I can utilize the the space between the plastic pillar and the metal support, as well at the air space in the sub dash since I removed the defog vents that are in the stock pillars.

I think this will be enough air for the L4's, especially since I plan on making a rather large chamber for each side. Hopefully I can get started on the windshield facing pieces tomorrow, but will have to wait and see if the clock cooperates.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

I also forgot to mention in the original post, but the entire car has been treated for vibration/sound.

A generous helping of CLD, coupled with a ton of CCF and MLV covering every surface I could get to in the cabin. I cannot believe how much sound was stopped as a result.

I may also move to 2 swr-842D's rather than the 1 swr-843D. Will have to see how the entire thing sounds before I decide to make that change and rebuild the box.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So you went for manual to automatic? 


Why Why Why ?

Good Build


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> So you went for manual to automatic?
> 
> 
> Why Why Why ?
> ...


I will assume that this was not directed to me....

I do have a manual.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 6, 2008)

I think he saw the pic of my interior and thought that was yours.:surprised:

Ah, you removed the de-fog vents... I see. Whelp, I'm interested to see what happens with the L4 dash install. PLEASE take a lot of pics; it might sway me to get cracking this summer as well. 

Before you hack up your sail panels, you might try running just the L4 for your midrange as well as highs (so no tweeter). 

As per Scott B, I know that the L4 SE can do that; not sure about the L4. Would be worth finding out, since it's one less speaker to have to aim, etc.

Anyway, as far as fabric for my A-pillars, I lucked out when I got it from a local auto upholsterer a few years back now. It's not a perfect match as far as color and texture, but it's close. I wish VW wasn't so secretive about releasing their fabrics for public use.. at least _I_ find them impossible to track down whenever I've looked. You might have more luck than i did if you have an upholstery place that does a lot of German cars. 

No matter where you go, look at the fabric under natural light, and also take a swatch into your car and compare it that way, with the interior reflections "coloring" the material. For example, the "black" trunk carpet in my JSW has royal blue strands interspersed with the black. The only way I saw this was in natural lighting. Under the shop lights it didn't show up.

Yes, I'm a bit of a tweaker, but if you're going to do it... :laugh:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Darn it lol sorry for miss understanding  hahahahah


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i have just installed a set op mlk3pa set in my front doors of my golf in the factory locations, sounds realy good even though i am not done by a long shot, i need to check polarities on the speaker wires, tweaking the x-overs on the amps, hi/low pass and all that. THEn start play with the eq of my headunit... 
then i need to see if i have to build some better mounts for my tweeters, not exactly perfectly mounted inside the sails : \

new shots coming up soonish. 
btw going to my first sq competition on saturday..


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

John Reid said:


> I think he saw the pic of my interior and thought that was yours.:surprised:
> 
> Ah, you removed the de-fog vents... I see. Whelp, I'm interested to see what happens with the L4 dash install. PLEASE take a lot of pics; it might sway me to get cracking this summer as well.
> 
> ...


I can't say that I am any different...lol. I will definitely be taking a lot of pictures. I am hoping to get the L6's tomorrow or Friday, and the amp next week(ish). Then it will be time to build again. I am going to talk to the upholstery shop that does the work for the dealer I bought the car from and see what they would charge for the raw fabric. Hope that works, but last time I tried they refused.



quickaudi07 said:


> Darn it lol sorry for miss understanding  hahahahah


No worries.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Alright, just a small update, I have been super busy this week at work.

I got the last two speakers I needed for the project, and got the amp taken care of to power them. Thanks guys! 

Anyways, here is a test fit of the L4's on the dash, just to see how nuts I am for trying this.



















Looks like it will be a challenge, but will be worth it in the end. Obviously the L1's will move out of the way, which will make things easier...

Also considering trading in the Type R for either an IDQ10 or an Imagine 10. Just something to pull the bottom end out a little more. The Type R is really nice, but I just don't think it is going to keep up with the front stage now.


----------



## Firewall (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice build so far.

Question though, any heat issues with the amp under the rear deck?


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Looking good! I have had VW's on my watch list for a while now. I really want one of those TDI's!


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Firewall said:


> Nice build so far.
> 
> Question though, any heat issues with the amp under the rear deck?


Thanks! No heat issues with this amp, or the previous setup. I have both ends open, with a push-pull fan setup to keep them cool.



rugdnit said:


> Looking good! I have had VW's on my watch list for a while now. I really want one of those TDI's!


Thanks, I like the TDI as well, just couldn't warrant the extra cost considering I get almost as good fuel mileage with my 2.5. I do wish that I had bought a GLI though, but just for my ego's sake...:laugh:


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Not a lot of progress this week, got a lot of the old system taken out. Well come to think of it, everything but the wiring and H/U are out. Should get started with the rebuild this week depending on shipments and such. I would like to get the amp rack done and in this week, and have the 3-day weekend to work on the glass for the dash pods.

Old build pics...









Naked Car









First layout of the new false floor piece. Will make more sense when the other amp gets here...lol









Old amp rack. Hopefully the new one can stay this organized.









Old front door setup, with the Focals that are up for grabs (shameless plug). MLV was used in all four doors, along with CCF and CLD. Cannot believe the difference it made. Too bad the front doors have to be re-done to cover the holes where the 4"s went. Oh well, live and learn right?


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

awesome this will help me design what i want to do with my front stage... currently using stock speaker locations...

CC


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

f5racing said:


> Old front door setup, with the Focals that are up for grabs (shameless plug).


disregard. saw your post in the classifieds.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

A small update for tonight. Was determined to get something, no matter how small, done tonight. Waiting on a few components still, so can't do much until that is resolved. But alas, here are pics.









New amp rack with the i5800 installed (sort of).









In progress shot. Of course the wiring that is in the car is on the wrong side for the amps to face the correct way , so I had to cut channels under the amps to get the RCA's to one side and the +/- to the other without them coming too close.


Hopefully I can get it wired in the next few days to be ready for the i2600. Time for tech flex and heat shrink... Need to get the fans installed as well, and the relay panel.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

looking good


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Noobdelux said:


> looking good


Thanks!

Got a little bit more done this morning, and I got the i2600, so hopefully tomorrow I can get some more updates going for the amp rack. Hopefully it will be finished by the end of the weekend. Then comes the doors and dash. Hopefully I will have some music in the car soon, I can't sing for ****.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Little bit late with an update, but hopefully will have even more to post tomorrow. Got some glass work done today, despite the heat. Even got some work done to the amp rack and false floor.









Amp rack with top cover on. This will be covered in carpet to keep the install out of the way.









The rack with the lower cover on. This will be painted black, and then dynoc'd to match the trim pieces up front.









The entire floor installed. The false floor over the spare will be hinged off the amp rack, and carpeted to match the top cover of the rack. It is just sitting on a few small pieces of MDF to see what it looks like.









Prepping for the glass work to come. Both the pods came out alright, despite the 100* heat in the garage. At least the resin cured fast...:laugh:

























I wonder if they would let me drive like this? 

I also swapped out the i2600 for an i4500. More power to the two L6's, as well as a little more flexibility if the system changes later. I will keep the i2600 just in case I decide to add another amp in the mix, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

I was also able to get the tech flex done on the amp rack, even though the amps aren't mounted. One less step to get done later I figure. I definitely need to get a hot knife to work with this in the future. Scissors just don't cut it clean enough.









Bought tons of tech flex and heat shrink...only needed this. I guess I will add it to the wiring already in the car too. Just have to cover the rca's and the sub wire when I run it.









This was just fun, I didn't like my fingerprints anyways...lol!









Blue for power, and Black for ground. I don't like red, don't know why, just don't like it.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i wish my amp rack where looking as good as that..
keepup the good work


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

neat work here!! liking that gear too!  

The advice John Reid gave you, i recommend you head it!


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Noobdelux said:


> i wish my amp rack where looking as good as that..
> keepup the good work


Thanks, I hope it turns out half as good as some of those I have seen on here.



sydmonster said:


> neat work here!! liking that gear too!
> 
> The advice John Reid gave you, i recommend you head it!


Thanks! I hope the gear sounds half as good as it looks, or should I say I hope my install doesn't hinder the great sound of the drivers too much..:laugh:

Well, I would, but with a 5-spd I can't fit anything in the kicks...so the plan has been finalized to put the L6's in the factory location, the L4's in the dash pods, and the L1's in the sails. I haven't decided if I want to try my hand a MECA yet, so as long as it sounds good to me I am happy for now. (Make the commutes to school and back, especially with Atlanta traffic, much more enjoyable...)


----------



## dresselbrew (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking good. I have the Hertz 3 way in stock locations but have been thinking about a-pillars. The false floor is another idea I like. I built a platform for my amps to hide wires and thought about continuing it across the whole floor and hinge it so I can still access the spare tire.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

f5racing said:


> I was also able to get the tech flex done on the amp rack, even though the amps aren't mounted. One less step to get done later I figure. I definitely need to get a hot knife to work with this in the future. Scissors just don't cut it clean enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehe, dont say that in the wrong part of town. nice build BTW, What do you have for rear fill, if any? Also DSP?

CC


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

dresselbrew said:


> Looking good. I have the Hertz 3 way in stock locations but have been thinking about a-pillars. The false floor is another idea I like. I built a platform for my amps to hide wires and thought about continuing it across the whole floor and hinge it so I can still access the spare tire.


Thanks!

Yeah, access to my spare is not negotiable. Living in Atlanta, and driving back and forth for school, I see a lot of road trash. Don't want to be stranded. The build is taking forever, but will be worth it in the end I hope.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

vwjmkv said:


> hehehe, dont say that in the wrong part of town. nice build BTW, What do you have for rear fill, if any? Also DSP?
> 
> CC


:laugh:, true story. Right now, no rear fill, or stand alone DSP. I am not against it, just not doing it right now. I have thought about an MS8, and using it's power to push a set of rear mids for fill, but haven't decided yet. At the rate this build is progressing, I have plenty of time to decide. Anyone want to weigh in?

Hopefully I should be able to post an update by mid week, but since summer classes start tomorrow, who knows. I am almost done with the sails and dash pods, at least the build side.

I have a CNC shop making my speaker adapters for me as I type, and should have them by weeks end. That just leaves the pillars to be re-wrapped and the front stage is done. (FINALLY!)

I need to get finished with the amp rack, probably about 3-4 hours including hooking it up, before I can start glassing the box, and probably 2 weeks doing that with the few spare minutes I can muster.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Alright, now time for a little revival. Work/life has been absolutely crazy, and I have been fighting for time to work on the car. However, the build portion is finished. I have to do some tuning, add the alarm, and replace the A-Pillars, and she will be done for now.

On to pics.









Amps under the floor, with the top cover off.








Entire trunk, amps covered up.








Sub








Driver's Side, new pillars are on order.








Passenger Side, again, new pillar on order



The amount of sound is staggering, and adding the 4" drivers to the dash really helped the stage issues. The stage is about mid windshield height, and front edge of the windshield in depth. The width extends to about the outer edges of the side mirrors, but does start to arc back a little at the extreme edges. (pretty sure this is my hearing, but can't tell for sure because I am the only one who has heard it as of now.)

Although not audio related, the car gets lowered this weekend, and gets the new alarm tomorrow.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice work!! Good to know the amps went to a great car.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

chefhow said:


> Nice work!! Good to know the amps went to a great car.



Thank you sir! I just can't wait to get the pillars completed.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

wow.. this is a build that looks like it came from bing : )

i envy that boot set up.. do you have any shots of that sub build up??


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Noobdelux said:


> wow.. this is a build that looks like it came from bing : )
> 
> i envy that boot set up.. do you have any shots of that sub build up??


I will check around my laptop tonight when I get home and check. I know there aren't as many pictures as I would have liked, buy when I found a little spare time to work on it I was always without my camera.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

darn, annyway it looks damn sexy, i will be pleased if i manages to get it half as good as that, 

btw if you cant find anny photos could you trie to describe the build up annyway, for now i am interested in learning how i fasten the fiberglass(asuming that what it is) to the faceplate (that is mdf i am guessing?)


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

I will look for photos, but there are about as many ways to attach MDF to glass as there are members on this board. That being said, here is how I did it.

1. Create the glass "tub"
2. Cut said tub to desired size
3. Create template for mdf
4. Router 45 deg cut out of back side of mdf, to give a gap (much like undercutting for welding.
5. Place mdf on flat surface covered in release agent or foil, and use glass/resin mix (kitty hair) to fill gap and secure mdf. Make sure to pre-wet the mdf with resin as you go to allow it to soak into the wood a little.
6. Use same kitty hair mixture to fill any gaps from the front.
7. Fill any voids that are cosmetic with body filler, carpert, enjoy.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Beckerson1 said:


> Looks good


Thank you!


----------

